

Google Employee Creates Closure Lite - d4ft
http://ajaxian.com/archives/closure-lite

======
jrockway
With every other software package that uses functions called "Closure", it is
getting somewhat difficult to tell what's what. Apparently this is a
JavaScript library. (Not to be confused with the programming langauge Clojure,
or the CL implementation Clozure, or the web browser Closure...)

~~~
seiji
Google has been perverting names for a while.

Some one-name google products: reader, chrome, notebook, docs, calendar,
sites, voice, wave, transit, checkout, groups. Searching for those words alone
usually brings up the google product as the first result. Looks like google
wants to own a lot of common generic nouns.

I was reading some mozilla docs recently and every time I hit the word
"chrome" meaning "browser chrome" and not "chrome the browser," I was met with
a little cognitive pause and kept having to double check their meanings.

Just look at <http://kb.mozillazine.org/about:config_entries> \-- we have
entries like "browser.chrome.[blah]." A few years ago it was blindingly
obvious what they meant. Now, for a spit second, I see myself wondering "Why
is FireFox using Chrome settings?" It's against good taste to call your
products very generic but widely-used names.

